# Non ho capito, le passo mio marito...



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

http://www.repubblica.it/2007/06/se...sa-vietato-toccarsi/usa-vietato-toccarsi.html


Lo leggete anche voi per favore?

No, perchè son sicura di aver capito male... figuratevi che mi è sembrato di aver letto che si vieta alle persone di toccarsi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naaaa.... dai....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non è possibile.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2007/06/se...sa-vietato-toccarsi/usa-vietato-toccarsi.html
> 
> 
> Lo leggete anche voi per favore?
> ...


Ehmmm...pensavo che fosse un altro "toccarsi" a venir vietato!!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...pensavo che fosse un altro "toccarsi" a venir vietato!!!


Caprone.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Però... dai... stavo pensando... se continuano così... nel giro di poco imporranno il burka alle donne.
Se smettessero anche di bere alcolici si ritroverebbero a non capire più chi sono i buoni e chi i cattivi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Così magari la piantano di aspergere con la loro civiltà il resto del mondo o, meglio ancora, incominciano a spararsi tra loro.

Lo so, sono una sognatrice.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Ma noi qui ci si continua toccare allegramente. Alla faccia di Bush


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2007/06/se...sa-vietato-toccarsi/usa-vietato-toccarsi.html
> 
> 
> Lo leggete anche voi per favore?
> ...


Pero' a 12 anni possono comprarsi una calibro 22...ma che testoline di minchia


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pero' a 12 anni possono comprarsi una calibro 22...ma che testoline di minchia


Certo, così invece di darsi la mano, si sparano.

Selezione della specie, si chiama.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo, così invece di darsi la mano, si sparano.
> 
> Selezione della specie, si chiama.


beh loro sono fissati con la legge del più forte...il problema è che troppo spesso rompono le palle al resto del mondo...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma noi qui ci si continua toccare allegramente. Alla faccia di Bush


Mhhhh...Iris, tu però bisogna che la smetti di pizzicarmi il sedere!!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh loro sono fissati con la legge del più forte...il problema è che troppo spesso rompono le palle al resto del mondo...


Per forza!
Son più forti!








Non fa una piega, non fa.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...Iris, tu però bisogna che la smetti di pizzicarmi il sedere!!!


DA Roma? Non ci riesco, baby


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per forza!
> Son più forti!
> 
> 
> ...


In Vietnam non è stato proprio così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e anche oggi questa logica non funziona troppo bene ...


----------

